# FA and BBW Otakus



## Blue Walker (Dec 13, 2011)

I want to know if someone in this forum likes the anime, commonly it associated the "Fat girls" with the "nerd,Gamers or otakus girls". 

Otaku means anime fan.


----------



## Melian (Dec 14, 2011)

"Otaku" doesn't mean "anime fan," nor is it a positive classification.

Otaku are obsessive, hyper-focused, living-in-a-pile-of-their-own-filth-in-their-mother's-basement-because-they-just-downloaded-80-episodes-of-Death-Note-and-have-to-watch-them-all-RIGHT-NOW fanboys of anime or (sometimes) gaming.

An anime fan would go to a convention and buy a book or DVD.

An Otaku would go to a convention with 20 of his closest online friends, all dressed as characters from some obscure series that they only like because it is obscure, spend 2000 (of their parents') dollars on figurines and stuffed toys, then hang around outside the building taking group photos for several hours.

Anyway....


----------



## omegaseph (Dec 14, 2011)

Melian said:


> "Otaku" doesn't mean "anime fan," nor is it a positive classification.
> 
> Otaku are obsessive, hyper-focused, living-in-a-pile-of-their-own-filth-in-their-mother's-basement-because-they-just-downloaded-80-episodes-of-Death-Note-and-have-to-watch-them-all-RIGHT-NOW fanboys of anime or (sometimes) gaming.
> 
> ...



That's the original Japanese definition (I used to get caught up on that too, but more with 'anime doesn't mean Japanese animation, it means animation in general'). As an English loanword, yes it does just mean 'anime fan'.

EDIT 'loanword _to_ the English language, I mean, obviously.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm a nerd who likes anime. Why do you ask? lol


----------



## Melian (Dec 15, 2011)

omegaseph said:


> That's the original Japanese definition (I used to get caught up on that too, but more with 'anime doesn't mean Japanese animation, it means animation in general'). As an English loanword, yes it does just mean 'anime fan'.
> 
> EDIT 'loanword _to_ the English language, I mean, obviously.



I stand corrected, however, I've NEVER heard anyone use it in a positive sense - only to mock obsessive freaks. Haha.


----------



## Blue Walker (Dec 15, 2011)

Melian said:


> I stand corrected, however, I've NEVER heard anyone use it in a positive sense - only to mock obsessive freaks. Haha.



Im From Chile , in Latin America , And here the word otaku only means "anime fan". But in USA probably it is used to refer to the very very obssesionated Anime fan. 

This thread was created for know is there is Any BBW or SSBBW who likes the japanese culture or the Anime. Meanwhile i will continue waiting ... xD


----------



## Melian (Dec 15, 2011)

Blue Walker said:


> Im From Chile , in Latin America , And here the word otaku only means "anime fan". But in USA probably it is used to refer to the very very obssesionated Anime fan.
> 
> This thread was created for know is there is Any BBW or SSBBW who likes the japanese culture or the Anime. Meanwhile i will continue waiting ... xD



Sorry, Blue Walker, I didn't mean to derail your thread!


----------



## LinathSuru (Dec 15, 2011)

I love Anime! My favorites include _Trigun_, _Hellsing_, _Sailor Moon_ :blush:, _Spirited Away_, _Princess Mononoke_, _Castle in the Sky_... and I'm sure others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 16, 2011)

LinathSuru said:


> I love Anime! My favorites include _Trigun_, _Hellsing_, _Sailor Moon_ :blush:, _Spirited Away_, _Princess Mononoke_, _Castle in the Sky_... and I'm sure others I'm forgetting.


Ooooh, a Miyazaki fan I see. >3 you should look up "My Neighbor Totoro" and "Howls Moving Castle" [and "Kiki's Delivery Service"] -- All Miyazaki films really. They're all pretty awesome. :3 


I, too, love Anime.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Dec 16, 2011)

Otaku is certainly not a good term in Japan. Though it's not limited to just anime (references to train otaku are also rather common-ish), it generally refers to an utter obsessive individual. 

Don't know if I was ever at that point myself. I'm not an anime fan really, though I'm quite a fan of some anime. If the show's good, whether it's animated or not really doesn't matter. 

So, examples? Gundam in its many varieities, Big O, Outlaw Star, Lupin the III, Fist of the North Star (nearly too awesome for the human body to withstand), the Miyazaki stuff, and so on. Sci-fi and mecha stuff is sorta how I lean even outside of anime, so it's only natural really. 

Heck, it blows my mind that Cowboy Bebop is still running on Adult Swim. Ten years down the line.


----------



## LinathSuru (Dec 16, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ooooh, a Miyazaki fan I see. >3 you should look up "My Neighbor Totoro" and "Howls Moving Castle" [and "Kiki's Delivery Service"] -- All Miyazaki films really. They're all pretty awesome. :3
> 
> 
> I, too, love Anime.



They're definitely on my list.  I'll be sure to report back when I've seen them though.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 16, 2011)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> "_Otaku is certainly not a good term in Japan. Though it's not limited to just anime (references to train otaku are also rather common-ish), it generally refers to an utter obsessive individual..._"


View attachment 99423
I am taco-Otaku?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 16, 2011)

As far as anime-series, I absolutely adore Vampire Princess Miyuu, Hell Girl, Saiyuki (I even own a few of the manga of that one.) and I loved the "Gungrave" series. Admittedly if I thought I could pull it off, I _would_ dress in costume and go to a convention. It's a huge dream of mine. xD


----------



## Blue Walker (Dec 16, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> As far as anime-series, I absolutely adore Vampire Princess Miyuu, Hell Girl, Saiyuki (I even own a few of the manga of that one.) and I loved the "Gungrave" series. Admittedly if I thought I could pull it off, I _would_ dress in costume and go to a convention. It's a huge dream of mine. xD



While the 90% of people laugh of fat girls cosplaying , I really love them , their rolls and their big bodies (none of anime girls is really fat) Is like a dream came true. 

I really don´t think that here will be Otakus BBW (i mean anime fan bbw). 
How is your relationship with japanese food?


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 18, 2011)

I loooooooove anime!!!

I am a complete anime beast!!!!!


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Dec 18, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ooooh, a Miyazaki fan I see. >3 you should look up "My Neighbor Totoro" and "Howls Moving Castle" [and "Kiki's Delivery Service"] -- All Miyazaki films really. They're all pretty awesome. :3
> 
> 
> I, too, love Anime.



Miyazaki films are so well done. I love the ones you mention here. While not Miyazaki, another great Studio Ghibli film is Grave of the Fireflies. I warn you, it is a tear-jerker.


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 18, 2011)

LinathSuru said:


> I love Anime! My favorites include _Trigun_, _Hellsing_, _Sailor Moon_ :blush:, _Spirited Away_, _Princess Mononoke_, _Castle in the Sky_... and I'm sure others I'm forgetting.



Throw in Cowboy Bebop and I think I'm in love!


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Dec 18, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> View attachment 99423
> I am taco-Otaku?



He now, you might not be too far off the mark, considering how tough it is to get a taco in Japan.


----------



## Keb (Dec 18, 2011)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> He now, you might not be too far off the mark, considering how tough it is to get a taco in Japan.



If you ask for a taco, you're likely to get tako--octopus!


----------



## LinathSuru (Dec 18, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> Throw in Cowboy Bebop and I think I'm in love!



Hehe. Never seen _Cowboy Bebop_ but it is on my ever-growing list due to numerous recommendations.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm an anime fan and a nerd (though Role Playing Games are my forte').

I'd say one of my favorites is called Rah'Xephon, which I often hear criticized as a rip-off of Evangelion; though I think of it more as inspired by Evangelion to make a magical-robot-love-story with an actually coherent plot.

Been working on Inuyasha lately since despite having watched it since ~2003 on Adult Swim I've never actually seen it all the way through (I was watching it on Adult Swim you see...  )


----------



## furious styles (Dec 22, 2011)

what melian said .. but the word has kind of been bastardized in the US to just mean "anime fan" in general. 

i love anime and manga like any other beautiful forms of art ..


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-840keiiFDE

I'll just leave this here. It's pretty damn awesome.


----------



## infinity57401 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah I'm a pretty big anime fan, although otaku might be a bit of a stretch.


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 28, 2011)

LinathSuru said:


> Hehe. Never seen _Cowboy Bebop_ but it is on my ever-growing list due to numerous recommendations.



Dang, and me without my Cowboy Bebop box-set, well you can still catch it on Adult Swim now and then:happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 5, 2012)

I love Anime

Cowboy Bebop
Gundam
DBZ
Yu Yu Hakusho
Hajime No Ippo
Grappler Baki
Trigun
Gungrave
Wolf's Rain
Outlaw Star
Rurouni Kenshin
Samurai Champloo
Bleach
Code Geass

to name a few.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Jan 5, 2012)

I likeeeeeee:

Trigun

Claymore

Cowboy beebop

Monster

Gungrave

Blood + series

Ghost 07

GTO

Get backers

Escaflowne

Gunbusters

Hana yori dango

Elfien lied

Neon genesis evengelion

Samurai champloo

Inuyasha ( My first anime series called my called Inuyasha too lol)

Wolfs rain

Fruits basket

Full metal alchemist

They are the ones I can remember atm but I have watched lots more


----------



## bellyluver (Jan 28, 2012)

LinathSuru said:


> Hehe. Never seen Cowboy Bebop but it is on my ever-growing list due to numerous recommendations.



Blasphemy never watched cowboy bebop disgraceful lol start off with the movie u won't be disappointed.


----------



## bellyluver (Jan 28, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I likeeeeeee:
> 
> Trigun
> 
> ...



Wow I thought everyones first anime was dragon ball Z lol well u have great taste u should try some of the resent ones


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 29, 2012)

Initial D
GTO
Cowboy Bebop (I have like all the music for it too)
Baccano!
Gungrave
Black Lagoon
Gunslinger Girl
Evangelion
Hellsing
Full Metal Panic!
The Slayers
Meatbots

My buddy used to work for Funimation so I got the hook up for a little bit there!


----------



## register (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure why, but there definitely seems to be a link between FAs / BBWs and being anime fans. And who am I to stand in the way of convention? My faves are:

Ghost in Shell (Movies and series)
Akira
Pretty much everything Studio Ghibli have done
Eden of the East
Steamboy
Patlabor


----------



## register (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh yeah, and reading the other posts reminded me that I should mention neon genesis envangelion!


----------



## UmbroUmbro (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm into anime as well. ive seen numerous series, but i have a flare for the old stuff.. probably one remembers it. Galaxy express 999 , captain herlock (harlock for old) Maison Ikkoku Ranma 1/2 , angel cop .... the list could go on... the anime i see now way different from what it used to be in some cases.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 4, 2012)

bellyluver said:


> Wow I thought everyones first anime was dragon ball Z lol well u have great taste u should try some of the resent ones



I never EVER watched DBZ and in fact my first ever anime was 'Kimba the white lion' 

View attachment 352008.jpg


----------



## S13Drifter (Feb 4, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I never EVER watched DBZ


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 5, 2012)

S13Drifter said:


>



It's all about anime like Gungrave 

View attachment 83986-gungrave_large.jpg


----------



## S13Drifter (Feb 5, 2012)

ok ok I just started that one and I do see Cowboy Bebop on your list too so I will let you slide this time..... this time


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 6, 2012)

S13Drifter said:


> ok ok I just started that one and I do see Cowboy Bebop on your list too so I will let you slide this time..... this time



Tell me how you found it when you have finished it! I found it to be one of the best!


----------



## UmbroUmbro (Feb 6, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> It's all about anime like Gungrave



I kinda look like brandon Heat now that i cut my hair.

loved gungrave.


----------



## Blue Walker (Feb 6, 2012)

register said:


> I'm not entirely sure why, but there definitely seems to be a link between FAs / BBWs and being anime fans. And who am I to stand in the way of convention? My faves are:



I think that too. There are a Lot of Fat girls cosplaying that are too hot/tenderly 

The normal anime fan will be critic about that
but The FA anime Fan will bring ramen to fatten up that cosplayer xD


----------



## S13Drifter (Feb 6, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Tell me how you found it when you have finished it! I found it to be one of the best!



My buddy used to work for Funimation and when his car broke down I gave him rides to work. He asked me about a few anime that I watched and then gave me a bunch of dvds for free. Gungrave the box set was in there lol. I'll let you know what I think of it, its hard to have freetime to watch it in between work and school. Im also trying to catch up on Top Gear Uk too.


----------



## bellyluver (Feb 7, 2012)

\"BigCutieBonnie\" said:


> I never EVER watched DBZ and in fact my first ever anime was \'Kimba the white lion\'



No dbz ..... U haven\'t lived it\'s mindless violence inspired an era now we have mma ...... Hey u should Definantly check out high school of the dead and if u like old anime blue gender amazingly underrated and hunter x hunter witch is now airing an anime reboot with updated graphics and it\'s skipping the fillers sense the manga is so far ahead


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 7, 2012)

UmbroUmbro said:


> I kinda look like brandon Heat now that i cut my hair.
> 
> loved gungrave.



Gungrave is one of the best action packed animes with an amazing story line that there is out there. For me anyway


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 7, 2012)

S13Drifter said:


> My buddy used to work for Funimation and when his car broke down I gave him rides to work. He asked me about a few anime that I watched and then gave me a bunch of dvds for free. Gungrave the box set was in there lol. I'll let you know what I think of it, its hard to have freetime to watch it in between work and school. Im also trying to catch up on Top Gear Uk too.



I tooooo watch top gear! I find it soooooo funny!


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 7, 2012)

bellyluver said:


> No dbz ..... U haven\'t lived it\'s mindless violence inspired an era now we have mma ...... Hey u should Definantly check out high school of the dead and if u like old anime blue gender amazingly underrated and hunter x hunter witch is now airing an anime reboot with updated graphics and it\'s skipping the fillers sense the manga is so far ahead



I think I have seen Blue gender...there are two I always get confused at I think it's Blue gender and Blue seed....

I know one of them is craaaaaap, but I can't remember which one I didn't like
You should watch Gurren laagan!


----------



## S13Drifter (Feb 7, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I tooooo watch top gear! I find it soooooo funny!


haha ok points for you! Plus I think Jeremy Clarkson is a cartoon character him self! One day I will see a live taping


----------



## bellyluver (Feb 8, 2012)

\"BigCutieBonnie\" said:


> I think I have seen Blue gender...there are two I always get confused at I think it\'s Blue gender and Blue seed....
> 
> I know one of them is craaaaaap, but I can\'t remember which one I didn\'t like
> You should watch Gurren laagan!



That\'s a coincidence I just Finnish that seires not to long ago was kind of pissed off when kamina died lol. I\'d say blue gender was the one with the mechas , trigun was great, berserker amazing, princess mononoke was one of the best anime movies ever made. I also can definantly recommend \"high school of the dead\" and \"ugly yet beautiful world\".


----------



## Franklyn (Feb 8, 2012)

\"BigCutieBonnie\" said:


> I think I have seen Blue gender...there are two I always get confused at I think it\'s Blue gender and Blue seed....
> 
> I know one of them is craaaaaap, but I can\'t remember which one I didn\'t like
> You should watch Gurren laagan!



What\'s wrong with Blue Seed?!?! It\'s Eva w/ a Jpn background - I get an urge to watch it once every couple of years and I\'d recommend it to anyone even slightly interested in Japanese history / mythology 

\"Kusanagi saaaaaaaan!!!!!\"
\"Momijiiiiiiiiii!!!!!\" lol


----------



## SuperBatAquaGreenFlash (Feb 11, 2012)

My favorite anime titles tend to be Studio Ghibli films, like Princess Mononoke and Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind.

I'm also a fan of Cowboy Bebop, Outlaw Star, The Big O, and Dragon Ball Z. Trying to get into Evangelion at the moment.


----------



## S13Drifter (Feb 11, 2012)

SuperBatAquaGreenFlash said:


> My favorite anime titles tend to be Studio Ghibli films, like Princess Mononoke and Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind.
> 
> I'm also a fan of Cowboy Bebop, Outlaw Star, The Big O, and Dragon Ball Z. Trying to get into Evangelion at the moment.



Evangelion is legit, you'll like it


----------



## bellyluver (Feb 12, 2012)

\"SuperBatAquaGreenFlash\" said:


> My favorite anime titles tend to be Studio Ghibli films, like Princess Mononoke and Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind.
> 
> I\'m also a fan of Cowboy Bebop, Outlaw Star, The Big O, and Dragon Ball Z. Trying to get into Evangelion at the moment.



Ahhh I have a feeling u grew up watching Cartoon network\'s toonami and adult swim lol. And evagelion was great.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 16, 2012)

So I have been trying to watch the Devil man movies and although I find the fighting and gore bloody amazing the story line is lacking for me....and that is probably because I have not watched the series grrrr

Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Feb 17, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> So I have been trying to watch the Devil man movies and although I find the fighting and gore bloody amazing the story line is lacking for me....and that is probably because I have not watched the series grrrr
> 
> Any suggestions anyone?



I think when it comes to Go Nagai, story isn't exactly the point. You're in it for the fighting and the gore and the mecha and the hotblood and the Cutie Honey and so on. 

Just enjoy the ride. :happy:


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 18, 2012)

I am now watching 'Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo' and it is amazinggggggg


----------



## SSBBWHurricane (Feb 26, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> It's all about anime like Gungrave



Respect. :bow:


----------



## MRdobolina (Mar 24, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ooooh, a Miyazaki fan I see. >3 you should look up "My Neighbor Totoro" and "Howls Moving Castle" [and "Kiki's Delivery Service"] -- All Miyazaki films really. They're all pretty awesome. :3
> 
> 
> I, too, love Anime.



porco rosso too


----------



## MRdobolina (Mar 25, 2012)

been into anime since i first saw Akira and Ghost in the shell ..then added mangas .. recently been getting into japanese dramas (doramas) and i gotta say they have some very intense storylines ranging from real tearjerkers to really funny stories


----------



## SweetTea (Jul 6, 2012)

I always thought anime was for losers and weirdos...until I moved to Japan and started taking language classes. The teacher recommended I watch some shows in Japanese with english subtitles, and it totally worked! At first, I was mortified that somebody would find out that I was watching *gasp* ANIME! But Now I don't even care  I wish it was more accepted in the states. 

My favorites:

Evangelion
My Neighbor Totoro
Full Metal Alchemist
Akira
Ghost in the Shell
Ranma
Strawberry Panic
The Irresponsible Captain Tylor
Interstellar 5555 (Does this one count?)

I'm happy that I got the chance to discover that it's actually a really cool genre  Recommend some for me!


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 6, 2012)

Every single movie Studio Ghibli ever made.


----------



## Nenona (Jul 10, 2012)

I have....a very long list of animes, but here's a few:
-All Miyazaki Films
-Cowboy Bebop
-Gurren Legann
-Ouran High School Host Club
-Furuba
-FLCL
-Ghost in the Shell(1st and 2nd gig)
-Hellsing
-Trinity Blood
-Full Metal Alchemist
-Digimon(4th season only!)
-Oban Star Racers(what? It counts!)
-Fuushiigi Yuugi
-Inuyasha
-Mushi-Shi(definitely my favorite recent series)
-Shin Chan
-Samurai Champloo
-Akira
-Afro Samurai
-Princess Tutu
-Elfen Lied
-Eureka 7
-Death Note
-Evangelion
-Rozen Maiden
-Saikano
-Trigun
-Witch Hunter Robin
-Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge(The Wallflower)


annnnnd that's it as far as series I've watched all of. I've seen one or two episodes of tons of others, like Moribito, Hell Girl, Zombie Loan, Outlaw Star, Vampire Princess Miyu, the new Eureka 7 series.
Also I watch Dead Man Wonderland--definitely my favorite out of the lineup on Toonami.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 10, 2012)

I've kind of fallen out of my anime/manga obsession over the years. I keep meaning to get back into it but there's so many things I want to watch/read it's overwhelming. Ahhh! ;_; (Sadly I've been watching/reading more hentai than legitimate series...oops. :wubu

I'm also very into Lolita/Gothic Lolita fashion as well as other alternative fashions from Japan. I still occasionally listen to J-Rock and J-Pop but I'm not as into it as I used to be. I go through musical phases.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 10, 2012)

I haven't watched much anime in recent years, but I love Lupin III (and still do... yes, this!), Cowboy Bebop, FLCL, and Samurai Champloo. For me, the best anime is funny with a bit of a dark side, which is why Lupin will always be my favorite. It's like James Bond with Kanji.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 11, 2012)

just got current with a bunch of mangas i used to read as a teenager. was awesome, took hours.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 16, 2012)

bbwlibrarian said:


> I haven't watched much anime in recent years, but I love Lupin III (and still do... yes, this!), Cowboy Bebop, FLCL, and Samurai Champloo. For me, the best anime is funny with a bit of a dark side, which is why Lupin will always be my favorite. It's like James Bond with Kanji.



Just started re-watching Samurai Champloo today actually when I noticed it on Netflix Instant Watch.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 16, 2012)

crosseyedhamster said:


> Just started re-watching Samurai Champloo today actually when I noticed it on Netflix Instant Watch.



Ooh! Thanks for letting me know it's on Netflix.


----------



## melinda333 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm an anime fan. Some I liked are Inuyasha (favorite), One Piece, Fushigi Yuugi, Angelic Layer, Erementar Gerad, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, Onegai Teacher, Love Hina, Rurouni Kenshin and Fruits Basket.


----------



## Pandasaur (Dec 19, 2012)

I use to love anime. All of my favorites were on the scifi channel...when they actually showed anime I liked.

Dirty Pair and OVA
Gun Smith Cats
Bubble Gum Crisis
Tenchi Muyo
Project Ako Series
Descendants of Darkness
Tokyo Babylon
Shin Chan
Ranma
Excel Saga
Voltron
Fatal Fury Movie
Gravitation
Robot Carnival
Macross and Robotech
Sailor Moon...I freaking love her
And others I cant think of, mainly from the early 90's and 80's


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 19, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> Bubble Gum Crisis



Oh God... this show had the worst Engrish songs sometimes. It made me LOL so hard.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 20, 2012)

I cannot recommend Rah'Xephon enough, if you get a chance. Beautiful, beautiful series. It's been compaired to Evangelion a lot, but I honestly liked it much more.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 28, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> I use to love anime. All of my favorites were on the scifi channel...when they actually showed anime I liked.
> 
> Dirty Pair and OVA
> Gun Smith Cats
> ...



OMG love Fatal Fury and SNK! don't even get me started! and love all the anime's you mentioned great list!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 28, 2012)

crosseyedhamster said:


> I cannot recommend Rah'Xephon enough, if you get a chance. Beautiful, beautiful series. It's been compaired to Evangelion a lot, but I honestly liked it much more.



Rah'Xephon was great! that is a great yet under-rated one. Evangelion i loved to death but could be so complicated and confusing sometimes, still loved it though.


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## syrenbbwfantasy (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## syrenbbwfantasy (Oct 6, 2013)

CIEL!!!


----------



## syrenbbwfantasy (Oct 28, 2013)

I am currently juggling watching Deadmans Wonderland,Black Butler and Ao No Exorcist lol


----------



## thewhitestripesfan42 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm starting to like anime a bit more than I used to. Big fan of Hayao Miyazaki's movies and i'm finishing up watching Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## DKnight00 (Nov 2, 2013)

syrenbbwfantasy said:


> I am currently juggling watching *Deadmans Wonderland,Black Butler* and Ao No Exorcist lol



People keep telling me to check these two out. I haven't been watching much anime recently, but the most recent ones I've watched are Monster, and the new Berserk movies that recently came out... thinking about buying a bunch of sets like Outlaw Star and Cowboy Bebop soon to expand my anime/movie/tv collection... been focusing too much on video games haha


----------



## ZeroGeek (Dec 4, 2014)

I am one, Long time fan of anime since I was but the humble age of three years old and I have never stopped watching to this day.

Anime has helped model me into the man I am today as dorky as that sound but I truly believe that Anime can change someone's life

Lately I been watching
Black Butler, Black Lagoon, Evangelion, The World God Only Knows, Watamote and The Future Diary


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 7, 2014)

BBW otaku here.


----------

